# Fuente de alimentacion sin trafo 220v



## iova (Ago 13, 2007)

Hola gente , el tema es el sig: quiero armar la nota de aplicacion de microchip AN236 pero esta hecha para 110v , entonces queria saber si alguien sabe como adaptar esa fuente de alimentacion para 220v. Es una fuente sin transformador de las que sacan los 5v directamente de la red electrica. Encontre alguna parecidas pero no llegaban a los requerimientos de corriente necesarios (min 100mA). Si alquien ha adaptado ese tipo de fuente para 220v y 100mA les agradeceria que me mostraran el circuitos y que componentes usaron, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2007)

Circuito ???


----------



## mabauti (Ago 13, 2007)

yo la he hecho para 120V; las formulas tambien funcionan para 220 ; logico que debes calcular los valores


----------



## iova (Ago 13, 2007)

Aca subo el circuito del Transformerless power supply de 110v que necesitaria que fuera para 220v cumpliendo con las mismas caracteristicas de corriente de este.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 13, 2007)

Lo único que debes hacer es quitar uno de los dos capacitores C14 o C15.

mcrven


----------



## iova (Ago 13, 2007)

Ok voy a probar como vos decis mcrven y luego les comunico (por ahora solo he probado exactamente como esta en el grafico y me da 5v con 95mA en carga y 125mA  de consumicion en Zener aproximadamente) que paso!! Gracias por las ayudas!!!


----------



## mcrven (Ago 14, 2007)

Lo que sucede con eso de la corriente es que, cuando se retira completamente la carga, el zener la sustituye. O sea, el zener se hace cargo de mantener el circuito bajo la carga prevista. De ahí se determina la potencia del zener, tomando en cuenta "El peor de los casos": cuando no hay carga.

5,1V @ 0,125A = 0,64 W

Es casi 1W que debe disipar el zener si, el circuito, se queda sin carga. Te sugiero que coloques un zener de 3W y lo fijes a un disipador de alguna manera, a menos que te asegures que las variaciones de carga no sean tan brutales.

Recuerda que el voltaje de los capacitores de entrada debe ser 250VAC/400VDC para alimentación a 110VAC y 400VAC/600VDC para 220 VAC. Los hay especiales para Corriente Alterna. Son un poco más costosos pero, te aseguran un buen funcionamiento.

El capacitor de entrada es la clave de este tipo de fuentes. La reactáncia capacitiva XC, que es una resistencia para CA, se encarga de reducir el potencial requerido, con la ventaja de que no se generan casi pérdidas de calor como ocurre con las Rs.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## iova (Ago 14, 2007)

Buenisimo lo tuyo mcrven te cuento que como se me habia quemado el zener de 1W le puse uno de 5W que anda sobrado y midiendo sin carga tenia un consumo en el zener de 270mA aproximadamente y cdo ponia una R de carga quedaba esta con 95mA y el zener con 125mA.....no se que pasa o donde se va la diferencia de cdo no hay carga.....hoy seguire las pruebas con otros cap que tengo y lñuego les cuento mi experiencia hasta llegar a la fuente definitiva...nos vemos saludos mcrven !!!


----------



## mcrven (Ago 14, 2007)

Iova, revisa con cuidado lo que estás haciendo, sobre todo las mediciones.

Hay algo que no concuerda y, aún cuando las cuentas no son muy exactas, no pueden existir tantas diferencias.

Fíjate:

C14 + C15 en paralelo, suman 4,5 µF. Esta capacidad tiene una XC resultante de 710Ω @ 50 Hz (590Ω @ 60 Hz)

Si conectámos esa capacidad directamente a la línea de 120 VAC, consumiría 164 mA aprox. (a 60 Hz 205 mA aprox.)
OJO: corriente AC. Puedes medirlo con el tester en corriente AC.

Si quitamos un capacitor, XC resultará el doble pero, si a la vez incrementamos la tensión al doble, quedaremos en la misma situación que antes.

Te sugiero que pruebes el circuito con 110VAC pero, con uno sólo de los capacitores de entrada y que así tomes las medidas y me subas los resultados.

Te repito, sin carga, la corriente pasa toda a traves del zener.

Trata de utilizar capacitores nuevos, porque podrían tener fugas.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## iova (Ago 14, 2007)

Lo que medi hoy fue lo sig: sacando uno de los de 2,25 uF me daba 65 mA en la carga (R de 50 ohm) entonces lo deje igual que en Microchip la fuente pero con alimentacion de 220 VAC y ahi llegue a los 95mA en la misma carga y aprox 125mA en zener de 5,1 V (5 W). Asi que por ahora lo dejo igual que esta en microchip. Los cap que use fueron 2 de 2,20 uF (600V) , los diodos 1N4007, R de 1Mohm , cap de 1000 uF (25V) y zener 5,1 V (5 W). Creo que esta andando bien asi.........mañana seguire viendo si puedo mejorar algo sino creo que lo dejo asi. Luego cuento como me fue en estos dias, gracias mcrven (esto es para un Tx x10 asi que seguro tendre mas dudas  je pero creo q ya no de fuente...las ire posteando......si llegas a tener algo al respecto de Tx x10 mandame un privado asi te paso mail y nos comunicamos por alli) .


----------



## electrogomez (Oct 18, 2007)

me parece interesante sus post y quisiera saber de que potencia es la resistencia de 1 mohm, lo que pasa es que quiero sustituir en mis diseños los transformadores por alimentaciones sin transformadores para reducir tamaño, bueno ojala me respondan y gracias


----------



## mcrven (Oct 18, 2007)

Amigo electrogomez, la resistencia R14 que aparece en el circuito de la fuente sin transformador, cumple la función de descargar el/los capacitor/capacitores cuando se desconecta de la red eléctrica la fuente o, se interrumpe abruptamente la carga.
Dichos capacitores podrían quedar cargados con 110V o con 220V, según la tensión de red utilizada y, si alguien tocara sus bornes en esa condición, se llevaría un correntazo.

La potencia de R14 se puede obtener siguiendo la regla del peor caso, el cual sería el de un corto circuito del puente-diodos, que dejaría R14 y C14, C15; conectados directamente a la red AC.

Si calculamos, el peor de los casos sería el de la red de 220VAC. Calculando:

I = V ÷ R ~ corriente a través de R14
I = 220 ÷ 1000000 = 0,00022 A o sea 220 µA

Ahora:

W(en resistencias) = I cuadrado X R

W = 0,000000484 * 1000000 = 0,0484 W

Como podrás darte cuenta, son tan sólo ~49 milivatios.

Así que una R de 1/4 W ( 250 mW) será más que suficiente. Si tienes o te parece mejor, ponle una de 1/2 W, pero eso será irrelevante.

Saludos a iova también, si es que revisa el hilo pues, desde agosto pasado está calladito.

mcrven[/code]


----------



## electrogomez (Oct 18, 2007)

tienes toda la razon ahora que miro bien el cto lo comprendo mejor, gracias por la respuesta


----------



## electrogomez (Oct 18, 2007)

mcrven me queda una duda con lo que hace el diodo D5 y si tu  has probado este cto, cuanto seria lo max en corriente que podria entregar


----------

